# Stupid me! Gwah!!!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I had a male and a female challenging me and my friend tonight right around dusk. They wheren't more than 75-100 yards away but they where thru some pine woods sitting on the edge of their teritory so I tried to coax 'em in with another challenge back. I was going for two coyotes barking at them since there where two barking at us. Dumb old me, after challenging back and forth for 30 minutes or more, I go to switch to my call that I was using for the female barking and what happens? I GRABBED A DIFFERENT CALL!!!! So of course they felt outgunned and ran off! :******: :evil: :******: I'm gonna go back out again later this week or into next week and try again. Boy was that ever a rush, though! Woo!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You're learning. That's the name of the game!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, and this way they're there for the next time I go out calling there!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm assuming you miss-inturpreted what the coyotes were saying. I noticed you wrote the word barking alot in your original post. Coyotes do not bark much when doing a challenge. They bark alot when they are doing a warning.

Warning barks/howls: 
This is when the coyote has seen heard or smelled you and is warning other yotes in the area that somthing is wrong. Several barks with a few short and cut off howls thrown in the mix but 90% barking.

Challenge howl:
Not a constant vocalisation usually. The coyote will challenge and then zip it. Usually done by the male or most dominant of the group. Rarley done in pairs. I've never heard more than one coyote do a challenge howl together. Maybe a bark or two but mostly just agreesive short howls, many times it's just a short, quick aggressive sounding howl. Many times the male will even skip an octive durring the actual howl.

Go buy any of Randy Andersons vids. All the information is there for you if you pay attention. You're hunting coyotes enough Alex where it would be worth your while to start educating yourself by picking up some of these videos instead of basing your knowledge on all the hearsay that goes on on the internet.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well put Bloodyblinddoors! :beer:


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

you are right it was a challege call. but we had two yote calling back at us


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

falconryman said:


> you are right it was a challege call. but we had two yote calling back at us


You mean warning?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oooooh, dang it... When I can afford to get some vids I'll go get more. I don't get how they could've known he where there, though. We sat up in his tree stand for 20-30 minutes before calling and they where up wind from us.

Oh yeah, Phil (BloodyBlindDoors) meet Michael (FalconryMan.)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Micheal.

OK Alex. I have a solution to the problem. I live 15mins away. I have all of Randy's videos and they're all available to you. Give me a call, you have my number. I'll borrow you his first video. When you bring that one back, I'll give you his second one and so on and so on. You'll learn how to make the different coyote vocals and what they all mean. I'm realy tryin here....Give me a shout. I want to see you kill a coyote!


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

nice to meet you bloodly...

hey weasel414 when you get those tapes i what to come over and see them with you :beer: . if you arin't still sick advil really helps. uke:


----------

